# LMP Bluetooth keypad



## John Varela (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been using the LMP Bluetooth numeric keypad for about a year and have been very pleased with it -- until now.

It stopped working. Well, they were the original batteries so that's not surprising. I replaced the batteries, rebooted the computer, but the keypad still doesn't work.

Bluetooth Preferences shows that the keypad is still paired and configured but not connected. I can't get it to connect and, after trying everything I can think of, I turn to this forum for help.

QUESTION: How do I get a Bluetooth device to reconnect after changing batteries? Note I did not have this problem after changing batteries in the Apple-supplied Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you tried unpairing it and repairing it?


----------



## John Varela (Jul 8, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Have you tried unpairing it and repairing it?



No, because to do that I would have to enter a PIN and I no longer have the PIN.

Yeah, I know. I'm usually very careful about such things and should have written the PIN on the User Manual, which I have, but I slipped up on this one.

I was hoping I could find a Cropmark web site that offered support and, in return for a serial number, they would give me a PIN, but I can't find any web site for them.


----------



## John Varela (Jul 10, 2011)

Never mind. All fixed by unpairing and re-pairing. It turns out that OS X supplies the needed PIN.


----------

